# Does BD change models/year



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I know the best time to buy bikes at the LBS is fall/winter when they are clearing out last years stuff and getting in the current model years.

When i purchased my Fantom Cross, there later came out a couple of models that i really would have liked to consider... Don't want to get bit again, does anyone know when they roll out new bikes/group sets?


----------

